# New website C&C



## Deadeye008 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm working on starting up my business and just got a new website. One thing I'm not so sure about is having a splash page. I currently have one but am not sure I want it. It is easy enough to hide. Let me know what you think. I would appreciate any C&C thanks!

www.hamblinphoto.com


----------



## domromer (Feb 7, 2008)

nix the musac.


----------



## Holy Ghosted (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice, clean, and consistent layout If you could start the music at a lower volume it mite be better. That is not my particular style of music but I do like music on a site my self. It would be nice if we knew if it was better for business or not. I just added music to my site so I will find out.


----------



## emogirl (Feb 10, 2008)

i think it looks really good, easy to navigate and clean..but i would remove the picture of the 2 girls on your home page....and the shot of the boy laying in the yellow leaves..they are just not up to par.


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 10, 2008)

I like the webpage. I agree about the pic of the 2 girls, and I am not sure about the music either!


----------



## MichaelT (Feb 11, 2008)

I continue to be amazed that so few new photographers fail to put their vital information on their web sites!  You need to at least have Who you are, What you do, Where you are and How do I contact you.  You have forgotten #3 and #4 has to be searched for.

And, in answer to your question, splash pages are an old fad, and have been proven by marketing pros to actually work against you in the internet jungle.


----------



## CanadianMe (Feb 11, 2008)

Get rid of the music, when researching some people forget to turn down their volume or are listening to their own music. If you really want music and feel it adds ambiance to your site allow for them to manually start it. Site looks good.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

On the pricing page, your first package implied that it applies only to the Temple.  DO you mean you only do Mormon or Jewish weddings?


----------



## Sclark (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks good. I'd suggest reducing the music volume if there is a way for you to do this - it was a bit loud on my speakers. I like the music choice and flow of the website.

- Spencer Clark
Anna and Spencer Photography - Atlanta Wedding Photographers


----------



## roxysmom (Feb 12, 2008)

I think it is beautiful and I like the music.  I would remove the picture on the front of the baby's foot.  You have so many beautiful photos that I don't think that one does your work justice.  I'd put pictures up with more color.  Remember if people skip the rest of your flash display they will remember the first image they saw.  Make sure it's your best.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Feb 12, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> On the pricing page, your first package implied that it applies only to the Temple. DO you mean you only do Mormon or Jewish weddings?


 
Mormon weddings make up the majority of the weddings that I do and couples often want pictures to be taken only at the temple so this is why I made that package to cater to that need. I'm sure you noticed the other packages that can cater to any couple.


----------



## Deadeye008 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments and opinions. I really appreciate them!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 13, 2008)

Your site looks great! It looks clean and professional and focuses on your product (photos).

Nix the splash page (although you don't have a typical splash page -- just no intro text) AND the music:

http://www.google.com/search?q=web+...ox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADBF

http://www.webbuilderexpress.com/should-you-put-music-on-your-web-site.html

I hope that helps


----------



## shaneaus (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like you have invested significantly in having your website done in Flash.

However, if you want it to receive hits on search Engines that is not a very good idea.  Search engines have difficulty picking up tags in flash.  They are optimized for traditional html websites.  I would suggest redesigning your web site with a more traditional html layout and using flash animation to enhance the pages of the site.  I understand that may not be an option.

If you work is predominantly advertised through word of mouth and the website is predominantly a showcase for knowledgeable persons to view - then leave it the way it is!

I would definitely drop the intro.  Persons viewing your website will know that you are a photographer and will be looking for three things - 1) to view your previous work, 2) to locate contact information, or 3) for pricing.  What is the goal of the intro?  You can integrate the slideshow into your gallery and accomplish the first goal without bothering persons who are after goals 2 and 3.

You should have a primary page for each link at the top of your website.  The drop down menu's are fine.  However, a large percentage of visitors prefer to click on the top of the link, go to the page for that category (with a preview of the other subsections) and then go to one of the other links.  Not having that option forces visitors to view your intro while they decide on what they want to look at.  In my opinion that is not a good idea

Lastly, lower the initial volume of the music as it does start fairly loud.

Just my two cents!  I like the colors and the flash effects.

Best of luck!!


----------



## ashadiow (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like the site.  The format is easy to follow and very professional.  

The music... Ugh...  I'm don't like music on a website... but that is just me.  And regardless, it will always sound cheesy.  You have some of the best music i have heard on a site, but it still comes off like you are trying too hard.

I also really like the organization of the site.


----------



## jenco (Feb 14, 2008)

My favorite gallery is the one of the kids!!!

I tried clicking from the wedding gallery straight to the children's, but I had to return to home to get there. I think being able to easily navigate the drop down menu is important. I like the black and white!


----------

